# Fish Brine



## txfshrmn (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Jeff , this is Chuck . I plan on smoking fish in the next couple of months and I would like to know how often I will be able to

use the brine , What I am asking is this , do I change the brine after every use ? . What I am asking here is , if I brine 5# of fish

at one time ( then put them out to dry ) can I reuse it for another few pounds in the same day ? .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2014)

NO....  the brine has weakened and bacteria is now present and possibly multiplying....


----------



## txfshrmn (Dec 30, 2014)

T .Y . , I was just making sure . Now one more ? abt jerky marinade. Do I need new marinade as well ? . With all the salt in the soy liquid it

seems like it will be reusable at least twice .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2014)

Same answer.....    If you want to marinade 20#'s instead of 10#'s, make more marinade the first time....

The salt has been reduced and absorbed into the meat in the first batch...  there is not the same amount of salts for the second batch...   Plus any bacteria from the meat has now been infused into the brine/marinade....   lowered salt content....   combination for bad stuff to happen....


----------



## txfshrmn (Dec 30, 2014)

Again , T. Y. for your answer . You have have a safe and prosperous new year


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2014)

You also have a great new year...    and may Dallas lose to the Seahawks....:lurk:


----------

